# 94 Altima tire size



## capritoms (Apr 16, 2007)

A friend has wheels and tires off of a Maxima that are 235 65 15 and my 94 Altima comes stock with 205 60 15. Will this present a problem?


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

its gonna be a bit wider and a lil taller but with the wider base idk it might it might not.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

good chance they will rub.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

didnt thing about when u turn so yea it would more or less rub. but u have the option of rollin the fender that might help or taking spacer that push the wheel out a little bit further out, not sure if u would need longer rods for the tires again not 100 over 100 but the spacers might help the rub effect from happening.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have 205's on after market wheels, but i had these tires on the stock wheels also. i guess you could go up to 215 mabye even 225's but thats probably about it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i have 215's with no problems. the 225's however, rubbed like cotton sweats on a 4'8 320lb girl.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> i have 215's with no problems. the 225's however, rubbed like cotton sweats on a 4'8 320lb girl.



Haven't seen you on the broad in a while, how NY treating you?

Frank


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

NY is good... getting nice now - no more snow. 

im actually around quite a bit, just lurking and making sure people are posting correctly and not spamming. 
been real busy with work lately. how goes it with you?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> NY is good... getting nice now - no more snow.
> 
> im actually around quite a bit, just lurking and making sure people are posting correctly and not spamming.
> been real busy with work lately. how goes it with you?



Everything is going good. Work has been busy. I'm taking my Altima off the road for the summer it needs load of work. So I'm putting my Sentra on the road this week. It took me most of the winter/ spring to do the repairs. 

Well I'll make sure I give out good advice considering I there is a lurking moderator around. I haven't seen KA24Tech aka Troy on line lately either.

Frank


----------



## metronet (Dec 12, 2005)

questions for you guys with 215 tires... what happen if I have a pair of 215 and a pair of 205 in the car? should the 215 go to the rear? thanks in advance!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wow... 2 year old thread opened up to ask that...
yes, put the bigger tires in the rear.


----------

